# Not a bottle, but...



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 4, 2006)

related to one that is popular with most folks around the world. Collecting bottles got me into another category, advertising. This very rare Coca Cola piece dates from 1918, and hangs in a prominent place on our dining room wall.


----------



## digdug (Apr 4, 2006)

That is a beautiful piece!   Where did you find it? It looks MINT!   I love a lot of Coca-Cola's early festoons.
 Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 4, 2006)

Digdug, it came from a soda parlor in Ione, Ca. I purchased it from the original owner, who had always protected it by framing under glass and out of bright light. It is in remarkable condition considering it's age and circumstance.

 Mike


----------

